# Protein sources, absorption, etc?



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2019)

It was recently brought up in a thread on here that timing of protein intake doesnt matter for muscle building, but let's talk sources. Due to a mammalian meat allergy, I cant use whey or casein protein. Ive always heard that soy protein is a no go because of its estrogen mimicking/testosterone reducing properties although being on trt, none of that may matter. Plant based proteins are actually often pretty "complete" as far as amino acid profiles go but they are supposedly not as absorbable and theyre expensive. 

I drink egg whites in my protein shakes but they are supposed to only be 50 percent bioavailable so I double the dose. 

So my question is:  With what we have learned about protein timing, the human body is incredibly efficient at using nutrients.  Does the source of protein really matter or is it completely dependent on dosage. Let's leave all bro science out here and talk simply about studies.


----------



## snake (Jan 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> So my question is:  With what we have learned about protein timing, the human body is incredibly efficient at using nutrients.  Does the source of protein really matter or is it completely dependent on dosage. Let's leave all bro science out here and talk simply about studies.



All science starts as Bro-science. But you're right, the human body is good at what it does. There's no way the species got this far by not utilizing the food it took in to its full potential.

If I recall correctly, your allergy came about as a result of a tick bite?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2019)

Yea. Southern lone star tick. The allergy is to a mammalian carbohydrate called alpha galactose. It is found in all mammals except the old world primates. Humans, gorillas, chimpanzees, etc. Somewhere along our evolutionary line we ditched this carbohydrate. 

This allergy is becoming increasingly more common as warming temperatures allow for the spread of the tick's range. Its currently in all southeastern states and is currently moving north past VA.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 16, 2019)

Damn dude - I've heard about this particular tick and the allergy it causes. You're the first person I know who encountered one. What about fish protein? Or is it an allergy to basically all meat?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> It was recently brought up in a thread on here that timing of protein intake doesnt matter for muscle building, but let's talk sources. Due to a mammalian meat allergy, I cant use whey or casein protein. Ive always heard that soy protein is a no go because of its estrogen mimicking/testosterone reducing properties although being on trt, none of that may matter. Plant based proteins are actually often pretty "complete" as far as amino acid profiles go but they are supposedly not as absorbable and theyre expensive.
> 
> I drink egg whites in my protein shakes but they are supposed to only be 50 percent bioavailable so I double the dose.
> 
> So my question is:  With what we have learned about protein timing, the human body is incredibly efficient at using nutrients.  Does the source of protein really matter or is it completely dependent on dosage. Let's leave all bro science out here and talk simply about studies.



I’ve learned all bets are off when it comes to studies because of AAS/PED use.  I watch my own growth and research accordingly based on myself.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Damn dude - I've heard about this particular tick and the allergy it causes. You're the first person I know who encountered one. What about fish protein? Or is it an allergy to basically all meat?



It's only to mammals


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 16, 2019)

Really at the end of the day you just have to look at the aminos I don't know too much about plant-based protein, but if it offers the same aminos as other forms of protein, I would imagine its gtg. Also fish is a great way to get protein, but if you are on of the ones that dont like fish, it might be time to start liking them. When I was in high school I had a biology teacher who was in his 50s and was massive and one of the veiniest creatures ive ever seen, he said he only ate sardines and pea based protein...


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2019)

Ive eaten over 300,000 chickens in my life I think. Im the Ghengis Khan of poultry


----------



## Grego (Jan 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Ive eaten over 300,000 chickens in my life


do you crow in the morning


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2019)

Grego said:


> do you crow in the morning



Not only that. I hear he has developed a cloaca.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 17, 2019)

A good study touting the bioavailability of vegetable protein sources.

Key Points:


* Higher protein needs are seen in athletic populations.

* Animal proteins is an important source of protein, however potential health concerns do exist from a diet of protein consumed from primarily animal sources.

* With a proper combination of sources, vegetable proteins may provide similar benefits as protein from animal sources.

* Casein protein supplementation may provide the greatest benefit for increases in protein synthesis for a prolonged duration.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Jin said:


> Not only that. I hear he has developed a cloaca.



A cloaca is much more efficient. It's a one stop shop for all things below the belt


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> A cloaca is much more efficient. It's a one stop shop for all things below the belt



This may be my favorite video of all time: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8U4zemqaq68


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Jin said:


> This may be my favorite video of all time:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8U4zemqaq68



That's funny as hell.


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Jan 17, 2019)

Bro Science Fact #7 - drinking bcaa's is like drinking a protein shake but better because the protein is already broken down. guy i know is telling me xtend bcaa is like drinking a protein shake even though everyone usually says bcaas are fairly useless


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Im 99 percent sure that BCAA's are 100 percent as useless as creatine.


----------



## Grego (Jan 18, 2019)

viscus goo with green and white specs
I'm seriously opposed to one hole


----------



## Viduus (Jan 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Im 99 percent sure that BCAA's are 100 percent as useless as creatine.



Not useless, just not worth the price. The same amino acids are in chicken or whey protein.

I use them as a zero calorie water flavor when I diet but I know I’m paying a crazy premium for it.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 20, 2019)

Creatine does work for some people, for some it just doesn’t. And by works, not gaining lbs of mass like companies market just helps squeeze out an extra rep or two due to availability of atp. May retain some water. But I agree on the bcaas waste of $.


----------



## RobertCalifornia (Jan 21, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Not useless, just not worth the price. The same amino acids are in chicken or whey protein.
> 
> I use them as a zero calorie water flavor when I diet but I know I’m paying a crazy premium for it.



would you say that even the xtend bcaa is overpriced? i understand that bcaa's have their place and are practically not worth the money but this is the best one for my money that i've found 
https://www.samedaysupplements.com/scivation-xtend-intra-workout-bcaas.html


----------



## loafie (Jan 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Ive eaten over 300,000 chickens in my life I think. Im the Ghengis Khan of poultry



XD   I thought that would more apply to Mongolian Beef....   You get it?

...Ok fine Ill show myself to the door...



But on a more serious note, thats crazy! So no more hamburgers? I couldnt imagine my life without burgers...   RIP friend


----------

